# Kitless method.



## jamesbil (Mar 9, 2015)

How would you freestyle gurus attack this mechanism?

12.7mm at the nib end with M10 x .75 thread. The sharpener cap is 11mm and slides inside the barrel.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 9, 2015)

The 10x.75 part is easy. It's a fairly common size thread. The other end would be a friction fit and a little locktite.


----------



## jamesbil (Mar 10, 2015)

Displaced Canadian said:


> The 10x.75 part is easy. It's a fairly common size thread. The other end would be a friction fit and a little locktite.



So would you direct thread the wood for the nib end?
The other end is the cap an needs to slide in the barrel.


----------

